# Anyone familiar with Tree Tops in PA?



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Can you tell us a little more about what you are looking for? Color, sex, activities, preferred temperament? I am familiar with the kennel name but can't tell you much off the top of my head.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

Aside from black, I'm open to color. I am looking for a female. I would like a friendly, outgoing dog but not overly exuberan, to the point that I'm being dominated by the dog. I moght like to try agility also.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Check with Linda Howard of Scheherazade Poodles in New Jersey. She has beautiful whites. Dogs of hers have been to Westminster and an obedience judge I see around has a dog from Linda as do other people I know through performance sports. NEW JERSEY POODLES

If you are willing to go a little further afield then also look at Madela Poodles in Connecticut. My boy Javelin is from Delana and Mark. He is black, but they also breed silvers and have recently shown whites to Ch titles in advance of breeding. Madela Standard Poodles


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would also look at Unique. They have some very fun boys that they run in agility, in addition to being very well known in conformation (whites). They are in PA near Philadelphia.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

I tried Unique. She had a litter and I wasn't able to get anything. She was supposed to refer me to someone but never did. She's very difficult to get in touch with. So, I've given up on Unique. I've expended too much energy already on trying to get a dog from there. I appreciate the suggestion, anyway.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

farley sd is a member here and breeds reds/apricots. i believe they're in pa.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was also going to suggest Terry Farley, farleysd on the forum. I believe he is in the Pittsburgh area. You could pm him for a referral if he doesn't have any puppies. All of the good breeders know each other or of each other. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Mish17 said:


> I tried Unique. She had a litter and I wasn't able to get anything. She was supposed to refer me to someone but never did. She's very difficult to get in touch with. So, I've given up on Unique. I've expended too much energy already on trying to get a dog from there. I appreciate the suggestion, anyway.


I'm sorry to hear that. Joan is battling cancer at the moment.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Try Michelle Birchard of New Destiny Standard Poodles in Flourtown PA, just outside of Philadelphia. She doesn't have a web site -- mostly sells through word of mouth. My boy Sam was just bred to her girl Jackie. Sam has a fabulous rock-solid calm temperament and he is gorgeous. Both parents are healthy and health tested and come from championship lines.

PM me if you want more info (I could go on and on about how fabulous Michelle and her dogs are and how the pups will be raised). Or you can contact Michelle directly at [email protected]. Pups are expected in early February, ready for new homes in early April.

Here are 2 photos of Jackie and Sam just before they were bred and 3 photos of Sam winning a reserve best in show (he is a UKC champion and has 2 points towards an AKC championship). Michelle was handling him.


----------

